# Phrag Incan Treasure



## mwong9440 (Apr 22, 2020)

First pic, second bloom 7+ inches spread. Second to fourth from first day to a week later


----------



## KateL (Apr 22, 2020)

Love the pouch and it is amazing how the petals evolve. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mwong9440 (Apr 22, 2020)

KateL said:


> Love the pouch and it is amazing how the petals evolve. Thanks for sharing!


Pouch is almost 2" wide


----------



## abax (Apr 23, 2020)

That is an amazing bloom and I'm also fascinated with
the petal development. Rather remarkable, isn't it?


----------



## mwong9440 (Apr 23, 2020)

abax said:


> That is an amazing bloom and I'm also fascinated with
> the petal development. Rather remarkable, isn't it?


Hehe, for judging purposes, you would bring to judging before the petals start to twist uncontrollably.


----------



## KateL (Apr 23, 2020)

mwong9440 said:


> Hehe, for judging purposes, you would bring to judging before the petals start to twist uncontrollably.


M, based on your original post, it seemed as if the petals got straighter. Please clarify.


----------



## mwong9440 (Apr 23, 2020)

KateL said:


> M, based on your original post, it seemed as if the petals got straighter. Please clarify.


The last pic 4th pic is first day, petals flat n straight. After a week, petals got longer but is twisted n slightly pulled back, no symmetry. So If i want it judged, do it before or around the 3 pic, just start to twist. The second flower got bigger than first one. 7 plus inches across n pouch is almost 2 inches wide.
I used to be a probationary judge with AOS


----------



## KateL (Apr 23, 2020)

Thanks. I’m not sure the judges would fall for this one, but 7 plus inches is remarkably big and, as I understand from others, Incan Treasure has made some interesting progeny. Maybe this one would make a good parent. In any case, it would be fun to have this one in one’s back yard. Enjoy!


----------



## mwong9440 (Apr 23, 2020)

KateL said:


> Thanks. I’m not sure the judges would fall for this one, but 7 plus inches is remarkably big and, as I understand from others, Incan Treasure has made some interesting progeny. Maybe this one would make a good parent. In any case, it would be fun to have this one in one’s back yard. Enjoy!


So lucky to just grow in your yard, mine is indoors for life. Canadian climate. This phrag grows like a weed. N it needs space. Nevertheless I m happy with the 12 phrags from ecuagenera. Note leslie garay is a bigger plant than Geralda


----------

